# UK/US - Whiskey/Bourbon Exchange



## Jon (Apr 1, 2019)

Hey Guys,

So, just a thought (and admin's let me know if this is not allowed)...

Is anyone up for a bit of friendly US/UK exchanges? I'm a huge bourbon fan, but not so much into Single Malt Scotch Whiskey.

That said, Single Malt is readily available over here in the UK.. bourbon not so.

So, as the title suggested; anyone up for a bit of 'cross-pond booze exchanges'?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I see no problems with an exchange, sounds awesome. Just make sure to use a reputable shipper who can help you navigate any import/tax restrictions.


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

@Jon I'd be interested if we can find a way to make it work. I on the other hand love Single Malts. I really wish Aldi sold theirs here, as it is suppose to be really good. Anyway, What kind of bourbon were you looking for in particular?


----------



## Jon (Apr 1, 2019)

@mak474 Aldi do a couple here, they do an Islay and a Speyside, which is it you've heard about?

I'll gladly pick one up for you and UPS it over.

I love all bourbons, however I'd be really keen to try stuff I can't get here or on Amazon. My favourites that I can get here are Woodford Reserve (that's everywhere here). To be honest, I'm keen to try all bourbons


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

@Jon 
These are the two I've heard of from Aldi. I typically like a lowland best though. 
I love glenfiddich & glenlivet but those two are available everywhere here.
https://www.esquire.com/food-drink/drinks/a21343868/aldi-whisky-best-in-world/

Bourbons I like:
Jim Beam
Jack Daniels
Knob Creek
Makers Mark
Wild Turkey
https://www.thrillist.com/vice/11-best-american-whiskies-greatest-bourbons-in-the-usa


----------



## Jon (Apr 1, 2019)

@mak474

I have to pop to my local Aldi tomorrow anyway to grab some stuff, so I'll see if they have any in stock. If so, I'll pick up both. I think I can send them to you through a courier (UPS/FedEx), as long as it's not through USPS.

In terms of bourbon, I can get the ones you listed here. But the ones of the link you sent look awesome. I'd be keen to try the knob creek single barrel. I've never heard of it at all, and the regular Knob Creek is something I get on Amazon here. If the cost works out more your side, I'm happy to add more scotch to even it out


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

@Jon Sounds good, lets work out the logistics/duties costs first. I live in the US in the state of Illinois which might have their own rules or regulations. Worst case I could get them shipped into the State of Kansas at my dads residence or Missouri at a friends residence. I'll look into the price of Knob Creek Single Barrel and take some pictures of the Bourbon section of the liquor store here so you can see what is available. If you'd prefer I can PM you my email to more easily communicate.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

mak474 said:


> If you'd prefer I can PM you my email to more easily communicate.


Just FYI, you can e-mail a member via the contact link under their profile (visible only whilst logged in).

Carry on.


----------



## Jon (Apr 1, 2019)

@mac474 I popped to Aldi this morning and was able to grab a couple of bottles of the highland black.

I'll send you an email also, but I have read that if I send via a courier (UPS/FedEx etc) I am able to send alcohol as they're licensed to deliver it.


----------



## mak474 (Mar 15, 2019)

@Jon Hey sorry I've been busy. Did a 1400 mile (2253km) trip over the weekend. And my daily driver (Jetta) had the master cylinder crap out and it was a total PITA to bleed the brakes on it. On top of that I've been looking for commercial property to lease, working full time and taking care of the fam. Anyway if you want to PM me your email, I'll swing by a large liquor store tonight and snap some pics of the selection of bourbon.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

@mak474 no need to bother with a PM. Click on his profile, and under Contact, click "send and email."


----------

